# Moen 2060 replacement cartridge



## 2060 (Nov 17, 2016)

I have a customer that has a 5 valve Moen shower that I need to replace the cartridge on the transfer valve. Its a #2060 cartridge. First time working on one of these and was looking for any useful advise. Thank you.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Here we go....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

5lb mall and and a smaller Cold chisel. Left hand threads.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

2060 said:


> I have a customer that has a 5 valve Moen shower that I need to replace the cartridge on the transfer valve. Its a #2060 cartridge. First time working on one of these and was looking for any useful advise. Thank you.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/
Click this link for step by step instructions


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

